# Fennel seed



## Robo410 (Jan 19, 2008)

Fennel seed is one of the main flavors of sweet Italian sausage.  Crushed in a mortar and pestle or ground it gives great flavor to pork chops with garlic and red wine, roasts (much the same) and of course pasta sauce.  It is a natural sweetener for acidic tomatoes and adds great flavor.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 19, 2008)

I've never tried fennel before.  It sounds like something I would like.  Thanks!

Barbara


----------

